#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  العضوة المميزة في منتدى أبناء مصر ريـم

## ابن البلد

[frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي العضوة العزيزة الغالية علينا جميعا 


ريـم


ريـم


ريـم 

بمنحها لقب العضوة المميزة لهذا الشهر 


تكريما لها ولجهدها المبذول في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم لها بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر[/frame]

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....


 :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f: 
 :f: 

ريمــااااا

 :f: 
 :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f: 


مبروك ياقمر ,,إنتِ عارفة إنك تستحقي ده وعن جدارة ...
متميزة بمواضيعك ,,بإختياراتك ,,بأسلوبك ..بكل حاجة عن جد ...
سعيدة جداً بتواجدك الدائم ويارب تنورينا دائماً ,,,
لإنك حقيقي من الأشخاص اللي تواجدهم بيضفي روح جميلة للمكان وكمان إنتِ عارفة ده :2: ...
كل اللي ممكن أقوله إنتِ عارفاه ::$:  علشان كده مش حأرغي كتير ...
أحبك في الله ياأختي ,,ويارب يبارك فيكِ ...
خالص التحايا وعميق محبتي وإحترامي أختي الغالية ...

----------


## أم أحمد

*[frame="3 60"]


الجميلة الرقيقة ريم
الف الف مبروك يا حبيبتي التميز بيكي وليكي
انتي مميزة في كل شئ يا حبيبتي
ربنا يكتب لكِ الخير دائما
ويرزقك السعادة في كل شئ




ريم الجميلة
خالص دعواتي القلبية دائما بالتوفيق في كل حياتك
وخدي بالك انتي داخلة علي مرحلة مهمة جدااا
عاوزة شوية صبر وحكمة في التعامل
وان شاء الله يكون لكِ شأن كبير في المجال اللي انتي بتحبيه
انتي تستاهلي كل الخير يا حبيبتي
دمتِ كما انتِ رقيقة .. مميزة .. جميلة... نقية
محبتي لكِ دائما ولقلبك النقي البرئ

[/frame]*

----------


## drmustafa

ابنتى العزيزة ريم 
مبروك التميز 
حقيقى أنت تستحقين ذلك 
مميزة بأسلوبك وموضوعاتك ومناقشاتك .. 
أدام الله عليك التفوق والتميز فى كل حياتك 
خالص الود والتحية

ابن البلد 
حقيقى اختيار موفق ورائع 
خالص التحية والتقدير

----------


## قلب مصر

الرقيقة المتميزة ريم  :f: 
انتى بطبعك وأخلاقك وثقافتك متميزة 
اتمنى أن تحافظي على هذا التميز طوال حياتك الجميلة المديدة بإذن الله
أدام الله عليكِ نقائك وصدقك وتميزك
ألف مبروك  يا أجمل ريم  :: 
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

ريم
الحقيقة انتي تستاهلي كل خير
ألف مبروك التميز
وربنا يوفقك دايما يا رب
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

ابنتى العزيزة 
ريم 

تهنئتى القلبيه لك  دائما 

ألف مبروك التميز

ربنا يسعدك فى كل حياتك 

وان شاء الله من نجاح لنجاح 

ومن تميز لتميز  اكبر 

انتى تستحقى التقدير  وجديره بالاحترام 

الف الف الف مبروك

----------


## sameh atiya

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ريم جهاد ألف ألف مبروك 
تميزتى فاستحققتى التكريم
ألف ألف ألف مبروك :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*المميزة جـــــــدا ... ريــــــم


الف مليون مبروك ريـــــم

تستحقى وعن جدارة كل تكريم وإحترام

ودايما مميـــــــزة فى كل حياتك يارب

تقبلـــى منـى كل الحــــب...*

----------


## حمادو

*ريم العزيزة

الف مبروك التميز, ولو أنه شئ معروف عنك من أول لحظة كتبتى فيها فى المنتدى
إنسانة رائعة ومثقفة وشفافة

إن شاء الله نبارك ليكي فيما بعد بتميزك فى مجال الكتابة والصحافة والإعلام

دمتى لى أخت عزيزة جدا

*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*ألف مبروك يا ريـم  

من تميز إلى تميز أكبر إن شاء الله

*

----------


## العسل المر

الف الف مبروك يا ريم - وعقبال ما نباركلك ع البطاقة !! 

تستحقيها 

دمتى متألقة

----------


## ريـم

> [frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
> أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي العضوة العزيزة الغالية علينا جميعا 
> 
> 
> ريـم
> 
> 
> ريـم
> 
> ...


ابن البلد..

بجد مش عارفة اقول لحضرتك ايه.. 
 ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  ::$: 
يعني كانت آخر حاجة ممكن أتوقعها اني اترشح للتكريم..

و مفيش في ايدي حاجة أقولها غير شكراً جداً..
و أتمنى إني أكون دايماً عند حسن ظنكم بيا..

و بجد أنا جزء صغير قوي من المنتدى 
و في أعضاء كتير أحق مني بالتكريم..
دمت بخير دائماً.. 
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ريمــااااا
> 
> ...



حبيبتي الغالية زهراء.. 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 

ميرسي يا زوزو 
و إنتِ إللي عارفة اني مش كل الكلام اللي قلتيه ده خالص..
انا ابسط من كده بكتير.. 

ميرسي لتهنئتك الجميلة يا زهراء 
ربنا يخليكي ليا..
لأنك فعلاً إنسانة جميلة قوي و أنا بحبها جداً..
و وحشتينا قوي قوي في الفترة اللي فاتت..  ::h:: 

ميرسي مرة تانية يا زوزو ..
مع خالص حبي..
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> *[frame="3 60"]
> 
> 
> الجميلة الرقيقة ريم
> الف الف مبروك يا حبيبتي التميز بيكي وليكي
> انتي مميزة في كل شئ يا حبيبتي
> ربنا يكتب لكِ الخير دائما
> ويرزقك السعادة في كل شئ
> 
> ...


والدتي الغالية أم أحمد..

الله يبارك في حضرتك..  :f: 

و فعلاً المرحلة اللي جاية دي مهمة..
لأن الواحد ساعات متير بيلخبط.. و يقلق..
و يبقى مش فاهم.. و يتصدم..
و مش عارف يتصرف..
أو يتصرف بس يكون تصرف مش حكيم..
فالواحد فعلاً زي ما حضرتك قلتي لازم يتمهل و يوزن الأمور بالراحة..

ميرسي لتهنئتك الجميلة يا أم أحمد..
و دمت لنا بحنانك و نقائك و رقيك الدائم..

مع خالص حبي و تقديري..
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> ابنتى العزيزة ريم 
> مبروك التميز 
> حقيقى أنت تستحقين ذلك 
> مميزة بأسلوبك وموضوعاتك ومناقشاتك .. 
> أدام الله عليك التفوق والتميز فى كل حياتك 
> خالص الود والتحية
> 
> ابن البلد 
> حقيقى اختيار موفق ورائع 
> خالص التحية والتقدير


الأستاذ العزيز.. الدكتور مصطفى.. 
متشكرة جداً  للتهنئة.. 
سعيدة انه المنتدى جمعني بشخصية مميزة زي حضرتك.. 
مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري.. 
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> الرقيقة المتميزة ريم 
> انتى بطبعك وأخلاقك وثقافتك متميزة 
> اتمنى أن تحافظي على هذا التميز طوال حياتك الجميلة المديدة بإذن الله
> أدام الله عليكِ نقائك وصدقك وتميزك
> ألف مبروك  يا أجمل ريم


ماما الحبيبة قلب مصر.. 

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 

ميرسي قوي على كلامك الجميل.. 

مش عارفة اقول ايه..  ::$: 

ربنا يخليكي لينا دايماً..
و يسعد حياتك و تحققي كل اللي تتمنيه..

سعيدة جداً جداً انه المنتدى جمعني بشخصية رائعة زي حضرتك.. 

و سلميلي على مريم  :f: 

ميرسي يا أجمل قلب مصر في الدنيا..

----------


## ريـم

> ريم
> الحقيقة انتي تستاهلي كل خير
> ألف مبروك التميز
> وربنا يوفقك دايما يا رب


أختي العزيزة حنان.. 
ميرسي يا حنان.. 
الله يبارك فيكي.. 
دمت بخير دائماً..
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="3 70"]الف مبروك يا ريم التميز 



و ربنا يوفقك دايماً 

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ألف مبروك يا ريم حصولك على هذا التكريم الرائع
ومن تميز إلى تميز بإذن الله حبيبتى

----------


## nour2005

ريم 

ألف مبروك التميّز

تستحقينه وعن جدارة 

بالتّوفيق دائما والتميّز

----------


## nariman

*ألف مبروك حبيبتى الغاليه*
*دايما متألقه*

----------


## ريـم

> ابنتى العزيزة 
> ريم 
> 
> تهنئتى القلبيه لك  دائما 
> 
> ألف مبروك التميز
> 
> ربنا يسعدك فى كل حياتك 
> 
> ...


الاستاذ الفاضل اسكندراني..
متشكرة لمرور حضرتك جداً..
الله يبارك فيك..
بجد بأعتز بمعرفة حضرتك جداً يا أستاذ نادر..
مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري..
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ريم جهاد ألف ألف مبروك 
> تميزتى فاستحققتى التكريم
> ألف ألف ألف مبروك


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله  بركاته..
شكراً لمرورك و تهنئتك يا سامح.. 
الله يبارك فيك..
مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري..
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> *المميزة جـــــــدا ... ريــــــم
> 
> 
> الف مليون مبروك ريـــــم
> 
> تستحقى وعن جدارة كل تكريم وإحترام
> 
> ودايما مميـــــــزة فى كل حياتك يارب
> 
> تقبلـــى منـى كل الحــــب...*


الأستاذة الغالية لولي..
ميرسي قوي لكلامك الجميل..
الله يبارك فيكي و يخليكي دايماً.. 
مع خالص حبي و تقديري.. 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> *ريم العزيزة
> 
> الف مبروك التميز, ولو أنه شئ معروف عنك من أول لحظة كتبتى فيها فى المنتدى
> إنسانة رائعة ومثقفة وشفافة
> 
> إن شاء الله نبارك ليكي فيما بعد بتميزك فى مجال الكتابة والصحافة والإعلام
> 
> دمتى لى أخت عزيزة جدا
> 
> *


أخي العزيز حمادو.. 
الله يبارك فيك يا أحمد.. 
و بجد الكلام ده كتير قوي..  ::$: 
و لسه بدري شوية على حلم الإعلام و الصحافة.. 
ميرسي يا أحمد 
و دمت لي أخ كبير عزيز..
مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري..
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> *ألف مبروك يا ريـم  
> 
> من تميز إلى تميز أكبر إن شاء الله
> 
> *


الأستاذ عز الدين..
شكراً لمرور حضرتك جداً..
الله يبارك فيك..
مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري..
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> الف الف مبروك يا ريم - وعقبال ما نباركلك ع البطاقة !! 
> 
> تستحقيها 
> 
> دمتى متألقة


الأستاذ العسل المر..
شكراً على تهنئتك..
الله يبارك فيك..
و البطاقة لسه شوية عليها..  :Biggrin: 
مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري..
 :f2:

----------


## Amira

*مبروك يا ريم* 

*و دايما متميزة يا جميلة إن شاء الله داخل و خارج المنتدي* 

*تمنياتي الطيبة لكي بالخير* 

**

----------


## بنت شهريار

*الف الف مبروك ريما
تقدير وتميز انتِ أهل له
يارب مزيد من التقدم والتميز والتفوق ان شاء الله حبيبتى
يارب دايماً معانا ومنورانا

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

العضوة المتميزة أبنتى العزيزة "ريم" لا تستحق إلا هدية متميزة ولكن للأسف هديتى المتميزة معصلجة حبتين و أكيد ستصل غدا بإذن الله بواسطة الـــ DHL

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*هاكى يا ريم يا متميزة هديتك المتميزة*

**
*البيتلز المتميزة*

----------


## ريـم

> [frame="3 70"]الف مبروك يا ريم التميز 
> 
> 
> 
> و ربنا يوفقك دايماً 
> 
> دمتِ بكل خير
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]




أختي العزيزة بوكي بوكي..
الله يبارك فيكي يا ريهام..
ميرسي لمرورك و تهنئتك الجميلة..
مع خالص تحياتي.. 
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> ألف مبروك يا ريم حصولك على هذا التكريم الرائع
> ومن تميز إلى تميز بإذن الله حبيبتى



اختي العزيزة جيهان..
ميرسي يا جيهان
الله يبارك فيكي..
مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري..
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> ريم 
> 
> ألف مبروك التميّز
> 
> تستحقينه وعن جدارة 
> 
> بالتّوفيق دائما والتميّز


والدتي الغالية نور..
الله يبارك في حضرتك..
متشكرة جداً..
دمت بخير و في سعادة و إطمئنان دائماً..
مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري..
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> *ألف مبروك حبيبتى الغاليه*
> *دايما متألقه*


أختي العزيزة ناريمان..
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل..
الله يبارك فيكي يا ناريمان.. 
مع خالص تحياتي...
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> *مبروك يا ريم* 
> 
> *و دايما متميزة يا جميلة إن شاء الله داخل و خارج المنتدي* 
> 
> *تمنياتي الطيبة لكي بالخير* 
> 
> **



أختي العزيزة أميرة..
الله يبارك فيكي يا أميرة..
شكراً لمرورك الجميل..
مع خالص تحياتي.. 
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> *الف الف مبروك ريما
> تقدير وتميز انتِ أهل له
> يارب مزيد من التقدم والتميز والتفوق ان شاء الله حبيبتى
> يارب دايماً معانا ومنورانا
> 
> *


أختي العزيزة بنت شهريار..
الله يبارك فيكي يا عبير..  ::$:  ::$: 
شكراً لمرورك الجميل و كلماتك الأجمل..
مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري.. 
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> *هاكى يا ريم يا متميزة هديتك المتميزة*
> 
> **
> *البيتلز المتميزة*


دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني.. 
شكراً لمرور حضرتك و للتهنئة..
و على العربية المتميزة اكتر من صاحبتها الحقيقة..  :Glad: 
شكراً مرة تانية..
مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري..
 :f2:

----------


## shamshon44

[frame="9 80"]




[/frame]


 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:

----------


## سوما

الأخت المميزة\ ريم..  :l: 
 :king:  مبروك يا ريم..... :king: .... 
بجد أنتى تستحقى كل التميز بعقلك المتميز وروحك الشفافة وشخصك الراقى,,  :BRAWA: 

تقبلى كل تحياتى ومودتى وتقديرى .. :M (32):

----------


## ريـم

> [frame="9 80"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/frame]


أخي شمشون ..
شكراً لتهنئتك الجميلة..
مع خالص تحياتي..

----------


## ريـم

> الأخت المميزة\ ريم.. 
>  مبروك يا ريم......... 
> بجد أنتى تستحقى كل التميز بعقلك المتميز وروحك الشفافة وشخصك الراقى,, 
> 
> تقبلى كل تحياتى ومودتى وتقديرى ..


أختي العزيزة سوما..
شكراً لمرورك الجميل..
الله يبارك فيكي..
دمت بخير دائماً..
تحياتي .. 
 :f2:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الأخت الفاضله ريم*

*هاقد صدق حدسي*
*إذ أنني كنت ممن يرونك متميزه حقاً*
*فأنت تتمتعين بخلق طيب*
*وروح جميله*
*ومشاركات رائعه*
*فليس أقل من أن أبارك لك هذا التكريم وذاك التميز*
*الذي أجدك بالفعل مستحقه لهما عن جداره*
*ألف مبروك وتمنيات طيبه وصادقه بالتميز الدائم*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## ريـم

> *الأخت الفاضله ريم*
> 
> *هاقد صدق حدسي*
> *إذ أنني كنت ممن يرونك متميزه حقاً*
> *فأنت تتمتعين بخلق طيب*
> *وروح جميله*
> *ومشاركات رائعه*
> *فليس أقل من أن أبارك لك هذا التكريم وذاك التميز*
> *الذي أجدك بالفعل مستحقه لهما عن جداره*
> ...


الأستاذ عصام علم الدين..
شكراً لمرورك 
و كلماتك الكريمة اللي بجد كتيرة عليا و ماستحقهاش.. 
أنا اللي بأعتز انه المنتدى جمعني بحضرتك 
مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري..
 :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ابنتى الجميله ريم 
تهنئه قلبيه لبنوته رائعه مثلك كم يبهرنى تواجدك ومناقشاتك 
ربنا يبارك فيكى ويحفظك من كل سوء 
الف مبروك حبيبتى وان شاء الله من تميز الى تميز اعلى وارقى دائماً 
تقبلى ارق تمنياتى الطيبه لك ِ دائما بالصحه والستر والسعاده
 :Hug2:

----------


## ريـم

> السلام عليكم
> ابنتى الجميله ريم 
> تهنئه قلبيه لبنوته رائعه مثلك كم يبهرنى تواجدك ومناقشاتك 
> ربنا يبارك فيكى ويحفظك من كل سوء 
> الف مبروك حبيبتى وان شاء الله من تميز الى تميز اعلى وارقى دائماً 
> تقبلى ارق تمنياتى الطيبه لك ِ دائما بالصحه والستر والسعاده


والدتي الغالية أم البنات ..
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله ..  :f: 
ميرسي لكلامك الجميل .. بجد انا ماستحقش كل ده .. 
انا اللي سعيدة انه المنتدى جمعني بشخصية راقية جداً
و في منتهى الروعة زي حضرتك ..
سعيدة جداً اني شفتك النهاردة .. 
مع خالص حبي و تقديري .. 
 :f2:

----------


## لمسه

الف الف مبروك التميزاختى الغاليه ريم تستحقين التميز  :f2: 












اختك نهى :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> الف الف مبروك التميزاختى الغاليه ريم تستحقين التميز 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أختي العزيزة لمسه ..
شكراً لمرورك و تهنئتك الجميلة يا نهى ..
دمت بخير دائماً..
مع خالص تحياتي..
 :f2:

----------


## sayedh16

ابنتى  الغاليه  ريم  : هذه اول رساله منى لكى  اولا اهنأ نفسى وتقبلى منى  احر التهانى باختيارك  "  مميزه " ولا ريب انكى تستحقينها عن جداره واتمنى لكى  التميز اولا مع الله وفى وطنك  ومن جنوب مصر كل التقدير

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

الاخت ريم

طبعا اى كلام هاقوله الان اكيد مكرر بس 

بجد مبرررررررروك على التميز 

وربنا يجعلك متميزه فى كل مجالات وشئون الحياه

----------


## ريـم

> ابنتى  الغاليه  ريم  : هذه اول رساله منى لكى  اولا اهنأ نفسى وتقبلى منى  احر التهانى باختيارك  "  مميزه " ولا ريب انكى تستحقينها عن جداره واتمنى لكى  التميز اولا مع الله وفى وطنك  ومن جنوب مصر كل التقدير


شكراً لتهنئة حضرتك يا استاذ سيد 
دمت بخير دائماً 
مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري  :f:

----------


## ريـم

> الاخت ريم
> 
> طبعا اى كلام هاقوله الان اكيد مكرر بس 
> 
> بجد مبرررررررروك على التميز 
> 
> وربنا يجعلك متميزه فى كل مجالات وشئون الحياه


الله يبارك فيك يا عادل 
شكراً لمرورك و تهنئتك الجميلة
مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 80"]الغاااااااليه 

ريــــــــم

الف مبروك التميز

انتي جديره بيه ياغاليه

ويارب دايما في نجاح وتميز

في جميع المجالات الي تخوضيها

وعقبال مانهنيكي على التخرج والزواج 

يارب[/frame]

----------


## ريـم

> [frame="1 80"]الغاااااااليه 
> 
> ريــــــــم
> 
> الف مبروك التميز
> 
> انتي جديره بيه ياغاليه
> 
> ويارب دايما في نجاح وتميز
> ...


اختي العزيزة.. عزة نفس..
الله يبارك فيكي 
شكراً على مرورك و تهنئتك الجميلة..
و لو على التخرج فبإذن الله بإذن الله كمان 5 سنين .. ادعيلنا بس..
و لو على الزواج فلسه بدري جداً  :Biggrin: 
ميرسي مرة تانية 
مع خالص تحياتي .. 
 :f2:

----------


## الشيمـــاء

الف مليون مبروك يا ريم و كل سنة و انتي طيبة يا جميل
و كل الاسرة طيبة و بخير و ربنا يعيد عليكم الايام بكل خير.
معلش يا ريم تهنئتي جات متأخرة لاني مكنتش بقدر ادخل 
المنتدي لظروف خاصة بس انا مبسوطة اوي لانك اتكرمتي
كعضوة مميزة لانك فعلا مميزة و دائما تستحقي التكريم.
و وجودك في المنتدي بعتبره شرف ليا.
الف مبروك مرة تانية.
خالص ودي..
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أنفـــــال

حبيبتي الأجمل دائماً ريم  :: 
أنتِ العروس هذا الشهر .. و كنتِ العروس دائماً  :: 
كل عامٍ و انتِ بكل الخير ..
حفظك الله و حماكِ .. و سدد خطاكِ .. 
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> الف مليون مبروك يا ريم و كل سنة و انتي طيبة يا جميل
> و كل الاسرة طيبة و بخير و ربنا يعيد عليكم الايام بكل خير.
> معلش يا ريم تهنئتي جات متأخرة لاني مكنتش بقدر ادخل 
> المنتدي لظروف خاصة بس انا مبسوطة اوي لانك اتكرمتي
> كعضوة مميزة لانك فعلا مميزة و دائما تستحقي التكريم.
> و وجودك في المنتدي بعتبره شرف ليا.
> الف مبروك مرة تانية.
> خالص ودي..


أختي العزيزة أم الشهيد..
الله يبارك فيكي يا شيماء..
ميرسي لمرورك و تهنئتك الجميلة 
و كلامك الأجمل اللي بجد ماستحقهوش ..
كل سنة و انت طيبة 
مع خالص تحياتي 
 :f2:

----------


## ريـم

> حبيبتي الأجمل دائماً ريم 
> أنتِ العروس هذا الشهر .. و كنتِ العروس دائماً 
> كل عامٍ و انتِ بكل الخير ..
> حفظك الله و حماكِ .. و سدد خطاكِ ..


اختي العزيزة انفال ..
الله يخليكي يا انفال ..
ميرسي لكلامك الجميل 
و يا رب دايماً في خير و سعادة ..
رمضان كريم 
مع خالص حبي
 :f:

----------


## **أمة الله**

*مبروووك يا ريم
*

----------


## ريـم

> *مبروووك يا ريم
> *


أختي العزيزة أمة الله..
الله يبارك فيك يا مروة
ميرسي لتهنئتك الجميلة..
معلش رديت عليكي متأخر  ::$:  
بس اصلي خلاص ابتديت دراسة و انشغلت في كذا حاجة كده ..
كل سنة و انت طيبة 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## **أمة الله**

*ازيك يا جميلة ؟؟
أنا الحمد لله بخير
ربنا يوفقك*

----------

